# Knoten bei Geflochtener



## sunny (9. Mai 2005)

Moinsen an alle,

ich habe nunmehr das erste mal mit Geflochtener (Schlag- und Hauptschnur) in der Brandung gefischt. Als Schnur habe ich die neue Fireline, Schlagschnur ne 39er, Hauptschnur ne 15er, der  Verbindungsknoten war ein doppelter Grinner zusätzlich mit Sekundenkleber fixiert

Nu mein Problem: Nach jeweils 5-7 Würfen verabschiedete sich die Schlagschnur. Es hatte den Anschein, dass die Hauptschnur die Schlagschnur durchgeschnitten hat. ;+ 

Kann das sein? Wenn ja, wie kann ich dem abhelfen. #c 
Mehr Windungen beim Knoten oder mehr Windungen der Schlagschnur auf der Rolle haben nix genützt.

sunny #h


----------



## nordman (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

moinsen ebenso!

die definitiv beste verbindung von zwei geflochtenen schnüren ist das verspleißen. ist zwar etwas fummelig und zeitaufwändig, aber danach hast du keine probleme mehr. und auch beim wefen stört diese vebindung nicht.

du brauchst nur eine feine nähnadel dazu. die beiden zu vebindenden schnurenden damit auseinander fasern, und dann die feinen fasern stück für stück, eine nach der anderen, in das entsprechende schnurende einweben. am ende strammziehen und die überstehenden fasern abschneiden. fertig.


----------



## ex-elbangler (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

ich benutze diesen, weiß nicht wie der heist.

kenn mich mit Knoten nicht so aus.
Ist der einzige den ich hinbekomm.


----------



## Koschi (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen ebenso!
> 
> du brauchst nur eine feine nähnadel dazu. die beiden zu vebindenden schnurenden damit auseinander fasern, und dann die feinen fasern stück für stück, eine nach der anderen, in das entsprechende schnurende einweben. am ende strammziehen und die überstehenden fasern abschneiden. fertig.



Ähem, wie jetzt?

Das übersteigt mein Vorstellungsvermögen.  ;+  Einweben? Wie geht das?  #c Klingt sehr gut, aber ich kann mir gerade so überhaupt nicht vorstellen, wie das alles abläuft. Kann ich da mehr Info kriegen?


----------



## Jirko (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

hallo koschi #h

schubs mir mal büdde deine e-mail-addy per PN rüber... kann dir dann gerne ne spleissanleitung zumailen #h


----------



## Quallenfischer (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*



			
				ex-elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> ich benutze diesen, weiß nicht wie der heist.



Das ist nen ganz normaler Schlagschnurknoten, benutze ich auch#6


----------



## heinzrch (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

Das Problem kenn ich vom Spinnfischen - 0.39er Mono (bei mir Hard-Mono zum Gummifischen) an 0.15er Fireline geht mit Grinner gar nicht - ich nehm entweder nen kleinen noknot, nen winzigen Metallring (Fliegenfischer)  oder ne Doppelschlaufenverbindung. 0.39er Fireline an 0.15er Fireline geht mit Grinner, würde aber die 15er Schnur doppelt nehmen (bischen fummelig den Knoten zu trimmen, geht aber....)


----------



## Pilkman (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

@ Nordmann und Koschi

Spleissen ist grundsätzlich wirklich ´ne gute Sache und dürfte die kleinste und sicherste Verbindung darstellen. Problem ist nur, dass sich Fireline aufgrund ihres Herstellungsprozesses und dem anschließenden Verschweissungsvorgang NICHT spleissen läßt. 

Das würde schon ganz anders aussehen, wenn als Schlagschnur eine dickere Whiplash Pro oder Power Pro verwendet wird, die bei der Herstellung tatsächlich geflochten wird.

Spleissen von Geflochtenen hat nichts mit dem Spleissen von Seilaugen und -schlaufen zu tun, wo tatsächlich einzelne Stränge miteinander verflochten werden. Stattdessen wird dabei der Umstand genutzt, dass geflochtene Schnüre innen praktisch hohl sind. Sprich, eine geflochtene Schnur wird in den hohlen "Kern" der anderen geflochtenen Schnur mit einer Nähnadel hineingeführt, nach ca. 1,5cm wieder aus dem Kern nach außen geführt und kurz danach wieder in den hohlen Kern zurückgeführt, nach ca. 1,5cm wieder nach außen. Das Prinzip ähnelt diesem Kinderspielzeug, was sich glaub ich japanischer Fingergreifer schimpft. Je mehr man zieht, desto fester greifen die geflochtenen Fasern um die nach innen geführte Schnur und fixieren sie bombenfest. Sichern mit Sekundenkleber kann, muss aber nicht.

Ich hoffe, dass das verständlich war.

Ansonsten zum Thema: Die Knoten sehr sorgfältig mit gut durchfeuchteter Schnur und vor allem LANGSAM binden. Geflochtene Schnüre reagieren sehr empfindlich auf Überhitzung durch Reibungswärme beim Knoten. Ein doppelter 6-Turn-Grinner müßte aber eigentlich locker halten.


----------



## Agalatze (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

@ sunny
probiere einfach mal mehr windungen zu nehmen. ich benutze grundsätzlich bei knoten mit geflochtener schnur doppelt so viele windungen. wenn ich wirbel oder genie links befestige dann nehme ich sie schnur sogar doppelt.


----------



## nordman (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

@pilkman: da muß ich dir aber entschieden widersprechen! ich fische schon seit vielen jahren mit fireline als hauptschnur mit eingespleister schlagschur. es geht tatsächlich, ist aber wirklich nicht so einfach.

und das prinzip, nach dem ich die fireline verspleiße, unterscheidet sich von dem von dir genannten vorgang erheblich.

ich führe nicht die gesamte schnur innen in die schlagschnur ein, sondern führe die einzelnen fasern der fireline, die man mit viel geduld tatsächlich auseinander bekommt, immer im zickzack durch das gewebe der schlagschnur. danach mache ich es genau andersherum, d.h., ich "nähe" sozusagen die einzelnen fasern der schlagschnur in die fireline ein.

leider bin ich ******* im beschreiben solcher sachen. ich werde es demnächst mal mit fotos versuchen.


----------



## caruso (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

Und wie sieht`s mit diesem Knoten aus?

Diesen nehm ich immer und hatte bisher keine Probs. Nur habe ich Mono ( 32er ) als Hauptschnur und Geflecht ( 17er ) als Schlagschnur.
Es ist aber ratsam sich den Zeigefinger vor dem Werfen abzutapen. Sonst AUA!

Gruß caruso


----------



## elefant (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

Moin
Ich habe auch mit diesem Knoten gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Der ist auch bestens zur Verbindung Mono - Geflochtener!
Wenn der Knoten ,nach den Bildern , fertig gebunden ist,mache ich auch auf der anderen Seite des Schlaufenknoten noch einige Windungen.
Vor Allem bei Mono-Schlagschnur,fängt sonst das überstehende Ende des Schlaufenknotens sonst gerne mal Kraut!
Auf den fertigen Knoten dann immer ein wenig Sekungenkleber!


----------



## Pilkman (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

Hallo Nordmann,

okay, dann nehme ich in Deinem speziellen Fall mein Statement von oben zurück. #h 

Ich habe das Spleissen von geflochtenen Schnüren aber in der Art wie bereits erwähnt kennengelernt und nicht als tatsächliches "Verweben" von Einzelfäden wie beim Spleissen von Seilen. Insofern bezieht sich meine Aussage, dass sich Fireline nicht spleissen läßt dann natürlich auf diese Technik.

Deine Technik klingt ziemlich aufwändig, was Zeit und Fingerfertigkeit betrifft. Das Ergebnis kann sich aber sicher sehen lassen.


----------



## nordman (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

@pilkman: genauso ist es, man braucht auch mit übung mindestens eine stunde für so eine verbindung. und dann bekommst du beim ersten wurf einen hänger und reißt alles ab|gr: .

aber ich habe damit wirklich nur gute erfahrung gemacht. diese verbindung stört zum beispiel überhaupt nicht beim werfen, was bestimmt 10 m wurfweite bringt.

und man kann damit auch seine geflochtene für die multirolle verlängern, falls diese mal zu kurz werden sollte.

oder, so wie ich es mache: ganz dicke, billige geflochtene als unterschnur auf der multi, und dann 400 - 500 m hochwertige schnur dadrauf. spart geld und hat in der praxis keine nachteile.


----------



## Pilkman (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder, so wie ich es mache: ganz dicke, billige geflochtene als unterschnur auf der multi, und dann 400 - 500 m hochwertige schnur dadrauf. spart geld und hat in der praxis keine nachteile.



In dem Fall wäre es mir die Arbeit auch wert. #6

Obwohl die meisten Geflochtenen aufgrund des Flechtprozesses ja eh einen hohlen Kern haben und da kann man dann die einfachere und schnellere Einspleissvariante nutzen. Damit stelle ich mir z.B. auch meine Leadcore-Vorfächer (Geflochtene Schnur mit Bleikern) selbst her, indem ich Schlaufen einspleisse.


----------



## sunny (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

Danke für eure Tipps #6 . 

Jetzt wo ich die Bilder sehe, weiß ich auch wo mein Fehler gelegen hat. Ich habe den Knoten ganz einfach falsch gebunden |uhoh: . 

Im Endeffekt hab ich den Knoten so gemacht als ob ich jeweils (also mit Hauptschnur und Schlagschnur) einen Wirbel anknote. Ich hoffe, das ist halbwegs verständlich. So hatte ich innerhalb des Knotens natürlich nur eine ganz dünne Auflagefläche.

Dabei mussten sich die Schnüre ja zwangsläufig durchschneiden. Werde ich gleich heute abend ändern.  

sunny #h


----------



## Tomverl (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

Hallo Elefant,
Deine Bilder sind Super, ich wollte jetzt geflochtene Hauptschnur und monofile Schlagschnur nehmen,

Kannst du mir erklären welche Farbe in deinem Bild für geflochten und welche für monofile
Schnur ist, oder ist es egal?


----------



## Pilkman (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

Sorry, bin zwar nicht der Elefant, aber darf ja trotzdem antworten...  :m

In dem Schema vom Elefanten ist die grüne Schnur mit den vielen Windungen die geflochtene Hauptschnur und die orangene Schnur die dicke monofile Schlagschnur.

Ein anderer Knoten, den ich (auch) für die Verbindung von geflochtener Hauptschnur und monofiler Schlagschnur verwende, ist der *Albright*. Gefällt mir persönlich noch besser, weil er schlanker ausfällt und aufgrund seiner Bindeart weniger Kraut und anderes Zeugs sammelt. Die Bindeanleitung hab ich Dir ja bereits in diesem Thread gepostet. Kleiner Tipp: Bei geflochtener Hauptschnur bei beiden hier geposteten Knoten mindestens 15, besser 18 Windungen machen, die Schnur beim Knoten gut durchfeuchten und langsam zuziehen.


----------



## Tomverl (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

Hallo,
und vielen Dank


----------



## sunny (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

Grunsätzlich kann man sich das für alle Verbindungsknoten so merken:

Dicke Schnur weniger Windungen, dünne Schnur mehr Windungen. 

Oder anders: Man muss mit der Hauptschnur immer mehr Windungen (da dünner) als mit der Schlagschnur (dicker) machen.

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Dicke Schnur weniger Windungen, dünne Schnur mehr Windungen.  Oder anders: Man muss mit der Hauptschnur immer mehr Windungen (da dünner) als mit der Schlagschnur mach (dicker) machen.


 Du Scherzkeks, das ist ja so ne Sache mit dem merken... wehe wenn Du am Wasser bist und willst knoten dann biste am überlegen |uhoh: :q  
Ich hab mir für solche Fälle eine Zusammenstellung von verschiedenen Knoten auf Papier ausgedruckt und das liegt gut gefaltet und in ner Plastikfolie geschützt in meiner Rutentasche.


----------



## sunny (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir für solche Fälle eine Zusammenstellung von verschiedenen Knoten auf Papier ausgedruckt und das liegt gut gefaltet und in ner Plastikfolie geschützt in meiner Rutentasche.



Micky, das gibt mir zu denken  :q   .

Du als "Brandungsprofi" brauchst ne Zusammenstellung für Knoten. Ay der Daus #d . 

Was macht ihr da eigentlich beim Angeln :q  :q ? Und wieso machst du verschiedene Knoten? Theoretisch müsste doch einer für alles gehen.

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

Ich und Brandungsprofi ??? Ich roll mich gleich vor lachen durch den Sand... #6 Aber DANKE für die Blumen, ich weiß es zu schätzen !!! :q 

Das sind ja nicht nur Angelknoten, dazu gehören auch noch ne ganze Reihe von GANZ SPEZIELLEN Knoten und Stichen zu die auch im Feuerwehrwesen verwendet werden.
Wer weiß wozu sowas mal gut ist, aber der Zettel frißt kein Platz und Gewichtsmäßig leide ich auch nicht darunter...

Was ich bei Angeln mit meinen verschiedenen Knotentechniken mache? Das willst Du nicht wissen, und schon gar nicht die Boardferkelfahnder und deren Denunzianten.... #h :q


----------



## sunny (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

Kein Brandungsprofi und verschiedene Knotentechniken drauf haben???? 

Näää, dann will ich wirklich nicht wissen was du damit anstellst. :q  :q Aber wenn du dir mal was von der Seele reden willst |bla: , schick mir ne PN.

sunny #h


----------



## Tomverl (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

Hallo nochmal,
Ich habe jetzt meine Schnüre von meinem Dealer bekommen, 0,17 Fireline und 0,60 Mono Schlagschnur.
Bin seit Tagen am Knoten üben und habe mich jetzt für den Albright entschieden, die anderen klappen bei mir nicht so gut.

Jetzt mein Problem,
bei ca. 16 Windungen mit der geflochtenen Schnur rutscht unter starkem Zug der beiden Schnüre die Monofile Schur aus diesem Knoten.
Ich habe keinen Sekundenkleber benutzt.


----------



## arno (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen ebenso!
> 
> die definitiv beste verbindung von zwei geflochtenen schnüren ist das verspleißen. ist zwar etwas fummelig und zeitaufwändig, aber danach hast du keine probleme mehr. und auch beim wefen stört diese vebindung nicht.
> 
> du brauchst nur eine feine nähnadel dazu. die beiden zu vebindenden schnurenden damit auseinander fasern, und dann die feinen fasern stück für stück, eine nach der anderen, in das entsprechende schnurende einweben. am ende strammziehen und die überstehenden fasern abschneiden. fertig.




ÄHHHHH, wie spleist man den eine Fireline???????????????? #d

Diesen Satz lasse ich jetzt stehen, als mahnendes Beispiel,m nicht zu schnell zu schreiben! :m 
Das heist: Immer erst zu Ende lesen!!!
Aber Fotos würde ich mir mal von der Fummelarbeit anschauen!


----------



## sunny (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

@Tomverl

Bin ja mal auf die Antwort unserer Experten gespannt. Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich nämlich vom Allbright abgesehen. Irgendwie traue ich dem Vogel auch nicht. Da ist ja so gesehen nirgends nen Knoten zwischen.

Hab mich am Wochenende mal hingesetzt und meine beiden Geflochtenen mit mehr Windungen neu verbunden (doppelter Grinner). Ob er hält kann ich aber erst im Herbst sagen. Glaube nicht, dass ich vorher noch mal in die Brandung komme. Macht aber erst einmal einen guten Eindruck.  

sunny #h


----------



## degl (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

@sunny,


der albright-knoten ist dann top wenn er genau gebunden wird!!!
und da liegt auch das problem,was man erst mal lösen,sprich verinnerlichen muß.

nachdem man um die schlagschnur(bei geflochtner hauptschur)mind 15 windungen gemacht hat muss das ende so durch das auge der schlagschnur,daß es aussieht als wenn die enden gleichzeitig durchgesteckt worden sind.
klingt kompliziert aber mit entsprechender fotountersützung in der fachpresse ist es dann klarer;+ 
aber nur wenn er genau gebunden wird,dann hält er auch bombig(auch ohne sekundenkleber)|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## Tomverl (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe jetzt nochmal den Schlagschnurknoten von ex-elbangler getestet, und den bekomme ich so hin das ich ihn nicht mit den Händen auseinanderreissen kann.


----------



## sunny (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

@Tomverl

Stell dich doch heinfach mal irgendwo auf ne Wiese und mach nen paar Probewürfe. Dann wird sich zeigen, ob der Knoten hält.

Seh aber zu, dass du keinen unbedarften vom Fahrrad oder von den Füßen holst  .

sunny |wavey:


----------



## ex-elbangler (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @Tomverl
> 
> Stell dich doch heinfach mal irgendwo auf ne Wiese und mach nen paar Probewürfe. Dann wird sich zeigen, ob der Knoten hält.
> 
> ...


 

Unbedingt auf freie Flugbahn achten,

Lose Bleie ohne Schnur kommen ja bekanntlicher weisse auf enorme weiten.:q


----------



## Fischerheimat (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*



elefant schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich habe auch mit diesem Knoten gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Der ist auch bestens zur Verbindung Mono - Geflochtener!
> Wenn der Knoten ,nach den Bildern , fertig gebunden ist,mache ich auch auf der anderen Seite des Schlaufenknoten noch einige Windungen.
> ...


 
Hallo an alle aus Kärnten!
Der Mahin ist eigentlich der einzige Knoten der 100%ig hält. Man sollte jedoch nach dem, bevor man zurück wickelt die ersten 2 Wicklungen nicht eng sondern langezogen, über die ersten 4 Wicklungen machen und dann eng bis zum Schluss weiter. Dadurch entsteht ein KONISCHER Knoten. Damit ist gewährleistet, dass sich beim Wurf der Knoten nirgends "aneckt".
Silvio


----------



## rutic (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Knoten bei Geflochtener*

Also scheinbar mache ich alles falsch.
16 mal rum  bei dünn 
spleißen von Fireline ;+
Schlagschnur 0,60 u.s.w.
 Ich bin erst seit 6 Jahren in der Brandung,und habe noch nicht dieses Wissen!!#c

Eines weiß ich aber .
Ich angle mit 17er und 20er Fireline und Knotenlosverbinder
zum System
hatte noch nie!!!! einen abriß, außer  einmal bei einer 
Schnurblockade!
Schlagschnüre verwende ich garnicht  . meine Wurfgewichte sind 80 -180 gramm


----------

